# National Insurance Number



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi All

Do you know how soon can we get the National Insurance number when you move to the UK? 

Thank you.


----------



## pedalmonkey (Jan 21, 2012)

Kitara said:


> Hi All
> 
> Do you know how soon can we get the National Insurance number when you move to the UK?
> 
> Thank you.


I had mine within 2 weeks. 
You call request the form. 
They mail it to you. 
You fill it out and mail it back.
They mail you back a letter with your NI number.


----------



## Lorelli (Jan 6, 2012)

My husband (US citizen) requested a NI number by phone in February and had an interview organised for him for identity and address checks etc. He had to wait about 4 weeks for a free interview slot, but once he attended, it was only a few days before he got his number in the post.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

Do they give you an emergency NI?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Kitara said:


> Do they give you an emergency NI?


Why do you think you need an emergency national insurance number? Your employer will simply withhold taxes at a generic rate until you receive your number and make adjustments accordingly once you do.


----------



## Kitara (Nov 29, 2011)

ooo.. i will be having a telephone interview.. if everything went well.. i may have a face to face when i arrive in UK.. I am not sure if i have enough time to have a NI number.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Kitara said:


> ooo.. i will be having a telephone interview.. if everything went well.. i may have a face to face when i arrive in UK.. I am not sure if i have enough time to have a NI number.


Again:



> Your employer will simply withhold taxes at a generic rate until you receive your number and make adjustments accordingly once you do.


----------

